# Coconut Scents



## MaddyBoo718 (Jun 22, 2008)

hello everyone! i just recently found out that coconut scents drive my boyfriend wild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so does anyone have any suggestions as to what products (perfumes, body sprays, body washes, lotions, etc.) contain coconut scents? i already tried suave naturals tropical coconut shampoo and conditioner, but i didn't really like it, and the scent didn't linger long enough. thanks in advance!


----------



## Christina983 (Jun 22, 2008)

the pop culture by BBW coconut, the best ive ever had.


----------



## Christina983 (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh and hello hydration by herbal esscence!!


----------



## User93 (Jun 23, 2008)

If you have Ives Rocher where you live, they hava a line of perfumes/body lotions etc with fruity/berry scents, and there is a pure coconut scent here. Its a little bit too much for me, but if you spray it a little, gonna be cool. Plus they are very cheap.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jun 23, 2008)

nourishing Coconut Milk Shampoo and Leave-In Conditioner. inexpensive and smells great! I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also use Philosophy Coconut Body Butter


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 23, 2008)

i have a bottle of pure coconut oil that use on my skin an hair. u cant beat the smell of it either. theres nothing else added to it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all u need is a drop.


----------



## chocokitty (Jun 23, 2008)

Try the perfume sprays by Comptoir Sud Pacifique which you can get at Sephora.  They have a limited edition Coco Extreme.


----------



## iheartcolor (Jun 23, 2008)

At Bath and Body Works they have a limited edition called Exotic Coconut - it is the only coconut I can use.  Some are too sweet or heavy, but I find this one to be just right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 29, 2008)

I tried The Body Shop's Coconut perfume oil once and really liked it. It was one of the few coconut scented perfumes that didn't smell like a car air freshener.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_At Bath and Body Works they have a limited edition called Exotic Coconut - it is the only coconut I can use.  Some are too sweet or heavy, but I find this one to be just right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren_

 
I agree! I was just getting ready to suggest Exotic Coconut!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 29, 2008)

The Body Shop has a super yummy coconut body butter.  I think they have sprays too...but I'm not sure.


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 29, 2008)

The Body Shop and bath and Bodyworks have coconut lines.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 29, 2008)

Philosophy's 3-in-1 coconut smell is the bessst. Also, Walgreens has an Organix line that has coconut shampoo and condition *pretty pricey - about 7$/each- and those smell absolutely amazing and last longer than the Philosophy one.

I don't care for B&BW. It's just not really unique or stand out great imo.


----------



## msmack (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_If you have Ives Rocher where you live, they hava a line of perfumes/body lotions etc with fruity/berry scents, and there is a pure coconut scent here. Its a little bit too much for me, but if you spray it a little, gonna be cool. Plus they are very cheap._

 

I loved that coconut one from Yves Rocher a couple years ago.. forgot about that one! (stay away from any other Yves Rocher scents though!)


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 9, 2008)

JLo's Miami Glow *I believe* had a lovely coconut scented perfume! I've been trying to find a bottle to smell, but they're so discontinued!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ yes yes! Miami Glow is awesome and has a beautiful coconut smell 
I get compliments on it all the time when I wear it and can still be found on ebay


----------



## Aqua77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Creamy coconut by bath and bodyworks if you can find it. Beauty rush came out with a coconut scent that is pretty darn good too, if i might add.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Nov 26, 2008)

creamy coconut by bath and body works is the best! it only comes out along christmas so you're in luck! i suggest you stock up on it


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Nov 26, 2008)

Harajuku Lovers in "G"  I'm not crazy for coconuts but this one smells pretty good and it comes in a cute bottle


----------



## kaesiashden (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanilla_Mint* 

 
_Harajuku Lovers in "G"  I'm not crazy for coconuts but this one smells pretty good and it comes in a cute bottle_

 
this
also sephora has awesome bath and body products a few with coconut.
DELICIOUS


----------



## TDoll (Nov 26, 2008)

Have any of you smelled the new Harajuku Lovers "G" ?? It smells like a pina colada.  It's a very yummy coconut scent!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 29, 2008)

Organix coconut milk leave in conditioner


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 16, 2009)

Creed Virgin Islands perfume, only downturn it's expensive


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 16, 2009)

Harajuku Lovers "G"
mm such a good coconut scent.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 23, 2009)

coconut craze by VS


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

I love Bath and Body Works creamy coconut. You may need to layer the lotion with the splash for better lasting power though!


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Feb 22, 2009)

go for the caribbean coconut perfume from vincenzo barony....


----------



## dangerdana (Feb 22, 2009)

I use Bumble & Bumble Creme de Coco Shampoo and Conditioners. It's pricey but it smells fantastic.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

I too suggest the coconut body butter! It's heaven in a tub


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_ohh and hello hydration by herbal esscence!!_

 

agree that is soo yummy


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 3, 2009)

Organix has a Coconut shampoo/conditioner that smells so freaking good! It's so strong too, it lasts forever which I've never seen with hair products.

I also like Victorias Secret Beauty Rush Coconut stuff
Jlo's Miami Glow
Alba Botanicals has yummy coconut products too. The coconut lip balm is fabulous.


----------



## Deena (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_The Body Shop has a super yummy coconut body butter. I think they have sprays too...but I'm not sure._

 
Oh I love that one too, it smells _incredibly delicious_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for perfume, Versace Crystal Noir has a strong coconut note.


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

I love Victoria Secret's Coconut Beauty Rush spray. Its not very long lasting but it smells amazing!


----------



## Amber*Christine (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm madly in love with Hawaiian Tropic after sun body butter, REALLY moisturizing and smells delish. Super cheap too. Totally coconutty.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amber*Christine* 

 
_I'm madly in love with Hawaiian Tropic after sun body butter, REALLY moisturizing and smells delish. Super cheap too. Totally coconutty._

 
i agree, it's awesome


----------



## malvales (Apr 24, 2010)

Lavanila Coconut Vanila. It smells divine!!!


----------



## Kragey (Apr 24, 2010)

Check out Haus of Gloi on Etsy. They have a smell called Moon Dog that is the perfect coconut scent: definitely coconut, but with a sandalwood base to deepen it and make it truly delicious. It's very fun and summery without being super-sweet, and it doesn't smell like sunscreen.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanilla_Mint* 

 
_Harajuku Lovers in "G"  I'm not crazy for coconuts but this one smells pretty good and it comes in a cute bottle_

 
I was going to say this as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But coconut is a pretty generic scent, TBS, or BBW would prob have something really nice as well


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 27, 2010)

Bath and Body Works has a new one out.. it's in the summer vanilla series (they also have lemon and something else, I forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

but this one is summer vanilla coconut and it smells so summery and nice


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

If you like coconut, definitely check out Skin Trip body moisturizer:

Mountain Ocean

It's been around for ages and has a true rich coconut scent, and moisturizes very well.

You can normally find it at health food stores, and my local Whole Foods Market carries it.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_Lavanila Coconut Vanila. It smells divine!!!_

 
I second this.  Also, the old Diesel Femme perfume smells just like sun tan lotion if you can get your hands on a bottle of that.

Bathed & Infused website makes one called Coconut Creme Pie which is my all time favorite.  Smells just like the pie...


----------



## skincareharvest (Apr 28, 2011)

hands down skincareharvest coconut milk body lotion, it has a mild sweet scent that is amazing. Beside the great smelling aroma it is made with jojoba, coconut oil, palm kernal, soy, and shea butter, I enjoy the more earthly ingredients than all the brands mentioned here.


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Jun 29, 2011)

I 3rd that as well!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 6, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> You can normally find it at health food stores, and my local Whole Foods Market carries it.


  	I was coming to suggest this but decided to check to see if anyone suggested it first. Skin Trip is divine!


----------



## writerlilly (Sep 27, 2012)

Body shop has an array of coconut creams, body washes and scents.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 4, 2012)

woww.. i love this thread.. lots of cool info coming up.. i am thinking to buy something coco filled


----------



## Wandalemur (Jan 3, 2013)

Estée Lauder bronze goddess is amazing! It's only available seasonaly and it sells out very fast. Start looking for it around march or April.


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 23, 2013)

I have not found a coconut scent that I like yet! I will tryt the above suggestions!


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Jan 27, 2014)

If I remember correctly 'Harajuku lovers- G' was always very coconutty with vanilla


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 17, 2014)

Princess Vera Wang. Coconut and vanilla, very pretty.


----------

